# 13 gheenoe rebuild, therapy for a broken back



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I just finished (98%, anyway) a '79 Highsider that was the same color scheme. Similar condition, except my dad bought it new in '79 and had the transom rebuilt in the early 90's. Except for the injury, I did the Gheenoe for a lot of the same reasons you did. Fun little boats.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the 13 foot gheenoes .
If that was mine I would fix the transom , and install a lightweight "false floor" in front of the rear seat and nothing more ...

don't hack out the center box etc 
keep it light , keep the rails and nose cap .

Keep it simple and enjoy it ...

That's my .02 and I'm sticking with it ...


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

noeettica said:


> I love the 13 foot gheenoes .
> If that was mine I would fix the transom , and install a lightweight "false floor" in front of the rear seat and nothing more ...
> 
> don't hack out the center box etc
> ...


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

In hindsight that may have been a better choice, however it would not have satisfied my goal. It would have been too quick and easy. Instead I did much more, maybe too much more. I replaced the transom, cut out the center seat, removed the foam, and installed a false floor for starters.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

I then flipped it over and repaired the bottom and repainted it, it was about as battered as I was.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

After I painted the exterior I put a couple of coats of interlux interprotect 2000E primer and 4 coats of interlux VC Performance epoxy on the bottom. I then flipped it and sprayed the new interior with Tuff Coat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

Man, you got a hell of a lot done in 24hrs!!!


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

with my back injury it took me about 9 months I figured if I posted pics at the pace I was working it would be about as much fun as watching paint dry


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

kamy329 said:


> with my back injury it took me about 9 months I figured if I posted pics at the pace I was working it would be about as much fun as watching paint dry


Or my build thread lol!


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

I can say that I have enjoyed just about every thing I have seen you post


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW ! that turned out amazing ! Bring it to the rally it should win a prize !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great work Kamy.

How do you like the tuff coat? What grit did you use?


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

It went on real easy, I picked up a cheap texture gun from harbor freight. The tuff coat has a fine grit. I didn’t realize there were options. I picked it up at Bass pro.


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

next I put on new rub rails and nose cap. followed by a grab bar. Then I made adjustments to an aluminum jet ski trailer I had so the gheenoe would fit it. Then I mounted a 4hp Yamaha 4 stroke, I also added hatch covers front and back.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you spray the paint or roll/tip it?

Great job


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

the seafoam green awlgrip was rolled and tipped, the vc performance was rolled, the tuff coat was sprayed. and thank you. I would have preferred to spray the awlgrip, but right now my garage is way past capacity


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

the roll and tip was easy.in the past I have sprayed awlcraft. This was the first time I have used awlgrip


----------



## kamy329 (May 28, 2018)

the first couple are a robalo R 180 that I have sold, the rest are of a 17 ft boston whaler that is on hold till I am in a little better shape. In case you couldn't tell I really like seafoam green.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That gheenoe would have been a great dingy for the Robalo


----------

